# Brown Eyed White



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

So, my OH's mother has poked my curiosity. She used to keep and breed mice in the time before the internet, and so she had no idea how to seperate girl mice from boy mice. She used to keep them singly, but she wouldn't seperate babies from parents until they were fully grown - by which time mummy and sisters had already gotten pregnant XD.

Anyway, her dubious ethics aside, she said eventually she ended up with brown eyed white mice . This was through some serious inbreeding, mind you. I wondered if it was some kind of defect or something...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Black eyed whites or creams could look brown in some lights I suppose.


----------

